# DiskWarrior Error



## gulliver (Aug 27, 2004)

repair won't complete.

Error message... unexpected error while attempting to repair overlapped files... restart from cd and try rebuilding again (2175, -47)


----------



## Viro (Aug 27, 2004)

Why don't you try doing what the error message suggests? Put the Diskwarrior CD in the drive, restart your computer an hold down the 'C' key immediately after you hear the starting 'bong' sound. That should load up the Diskwarrior CD so you can run it on the drive that's causing problems.


----------



## gulliver (Aug 27, 2004)

because the cd is currently elsewhere and I'm rebuilding from a laptop using target mode.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 27, 2004)

I suggest you wait until you can get to that CD.


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 27, 2004)

Yep, that message means what it says. I usually run Disk Warrior from a FireWire boot drive. That message comes up occasionally. Booting and running from the DiskWarrior CD nearly always works better.  May have fewer services running, but always seem to finish a repair that won't finish any other way.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 27, 2004)

DiskWarrior and disk repair utilities are limited in what they can repair when you're booted from the drive or partition you're trying to repair.  The reason that DiskWarrior wants you to boot from the CD and repair the drive is that since you're booted from the drive you want to repair, some of those damaged or overlapped files may be files in use by the system -- and since they're in use, they can't be repaired.  That would be like two people trying to write on the same pad of paper at the same time... chaos ensues... 

At any rate, heed advice here and get ahold of that CD -- and when you do, burn a copy of the CD and throw it in the laptop bag so you'll always have it with you.  Because there will be a "next time."


----------



## swankymode (Aug 26, 2006)

Hello all,

I found this thread because I found a similar error. 

I'm booting from the CD and get the error: "Unexpected error while attempting to repair overlapped files... restart from cd and try rebuilding again (2175, -1)"

I'm writing Alsoft to see if they can tell me what a -1 error is (though I'm not that hopeful as I suspect -1 is a general error, bet we'll see. 

Have any of you run into this? If so, were you able to get past it, or did it require a rebuild? 

Thanks in advance,
Dwayne


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 26, 2006)

swankymode said:


> I'm booting from the CD and get the error: "Unexpected error while attempting to repair overlapped files... restart from cd and try rebuilding again (2175, -1)"
> 
> I'm writing Alsoft to see if they can tell me what a -1 error is (though I'm not that hopeful as I suspect -1 is a general error, bet we'll see.
> 
> Have any of you run into this? If so, were you able to get past it, or did it require a rebuild?



Sure, you will need to do a rebuild. That's what DiskWarrior does best.
Are you booting from the purchased DiskWarrior CD, and not using a downloaded DiskWarrior? Booting to the commercial copy of DiskWarrior will absolutely give you the best results, and part of that error message is referring to that. "restart from the cd and try rebuilding again ... "
Keep in mind that DiskWarrior will sometimes need an extended time to rebuild. I have heard of that taking a couple of days to complete.


----------



## swankymode (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi all, 

I think I'm SOL. Some more detail. Using a purchased CD to boot OS X. When I rebuild I get the error mentioned above.

THanks,
D


----------

